# Trouble with steezy methods



## zackmorris (Feb 13, 2013)

I'm having trouble doing a good, steezy ass method! Very frustrated this weekend. You guys have any advice?

Vids below. 


I know that was a smaller jump but I cant seem to pull it around. Seen a tiny kid do one right after me and crushed my spirits lol!


----------



## zackmorris (Feb 13, 2013)




----------



## zackmorris (Feb 13, 2013)




----------



## atr3yu (Feb 15, 2012)

I don't know shit, but saw this just the other day and sounded good when I listened to it, so maybe it will help.


----------



## zackmorris (Feb 13, 2013)

Awesome! Thanks for the vid man.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

atr3yu said:


> I don't know shit, but saw this just the other day and sounded good when I listened to it, so maybe it will help.


Fuckin guy makes it look easy. I can suitcase easy but can't method for shit! :dunno:


----------



## Enigmatic (Feb 6, 2009)

Looks like you might be coming off your toes in that first vid, pat moore said you should be flat based. Give that a try. 

Its the flexible guys who can do these proper, so try stretching/yoga everyday to get that quick twistability between your upper and lower body


----------



## walove (May 1, 2009)

I find that methods are easiest off heel side hip jumps, natural or in the park, the shape of the jumps puts your body in the right position. The whole thing pivots around your front leg, pull your front knee in and reach for the grab, then push the back leg out, at the same time rotate your upper body. 

Grabbing in front of your binding or behind is a style choice, euro vs NW. Got to have your back hand up arcing over your head. In my avitar pic I'm almost grabbing my rear binding.


----------



## Casual (Feb 9, 2011)

Pop off a flat base and hold the grab more, your rushing to let it go but you have more time. A bigger jump would help for sure... its a good start though!


----------



## zackmorris (Feb 13, 2013)

I appreciate all the advice. Hopefully I can get out one more time this year (midwest sucks). 

Looks like I need more air, throw my right arm in front, and hold and bend longer. 

Can't wait to get out!!!


----------



## Justin (Jun 2, 2010)

Can you do a shifty? looks like you are just going for the grab without the shifty. 

I find that flat base is better then being on edge. I do one at 3:50 in this video, i should have tweeked it more but oh well. I found that if are at the park witih your board on, just kneel in the snow, then reach and twist and grab your board while throwing your off hand up. This will help you get used to the feeling of twisting and not just grabing.


----------



## walove (May 1, 2009)

a lot of people like to kick then grab as in the how to video. It might look good in a picture but it isnt really a method. 

the method is a tweak of the melon grab which means you should grab melon first then tweak the grab into the sideways position. Just like Jamie Lynn in this video.

link


----------



## Justin (Jun 2, 2010)

hmmm, learn something new everyday.

Will the OP need to be going off of something bigger to have the time to grab and then tweek instead of doing it in one motion?


----------



## Enigmatic (Feb 6, 2009)

Thumbs up on the kneeling in snow advice. Tried doing that while I was teaching a friend this past weekend and it loosened me up so I could extend more. Literally everytime I was posted on the snow, on my knees waiting for her to catch up, I'd be twisted around, grabbing method, with my back hand up imagining myself in the air: hold that for ten seconds, then twist back around the other way, stretch as far as possible, then repeat the whole process. 

Took it to the park and it felt a lot better/natural.

Also, the slow mo intro of this vid shows the better way of meloning first, then tweaking method: Learn How To Snowboard: Grabs | Snowboard Tricks For Freestyle Snowboarding - YouTube


----------



## FireStarter451 (Feb 20, 2013)

I don't know how to do a method (that's my disclaimer for the day), but I'll comment on my observation of your video and the endless method videos I've already drooled over:

In those videos the back hand of the rider almost always comes forward, to counterbalance their bodies since they also bring their back leg forward. The back of your hand went up and stayed back (on the first video, couldn't tell on the second), which I think prevents you from really bringing the board forward to show the bottom and steeze out the trick like you want to. That's part of what makes you want to suck your legs back so quickly (on top of the fact that the airs are not too big), if you stay like that you'll end up off balance.

Seems to me like right in the middle of a method the riders hand, torso, and feet make a C shape. You're kinda at a J shape.

I hope this crude observation is helpful.


----------



## Enigmatic (Feb 6, 2009)

finally, found a method tutorial video that shows the motions to practice at home strapped in, do this: The Burton Academy at Northstar Trick Tip: The Method - YouTube


----------

